# Humid/Amber Lights FOTD



## Bonkisqueen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello!!  Still working up to that smoke signals tutorial I promised you guys, in the meantime, this was my look for work today.. enjoy!

I used:

Ablaze Blush
Humid, Carbon, Gorgeous Gold, Amber Lights and Rondelle e/s
Feline e/l
DiorShow BlackOut Mascara
Cherry Lipliner
Russian Red l/s
Studio Fix nw25 fluid and powder


----------



## faifai (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa those colors make your eyes GLOW! Gorgeous.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow you are really pretty!  If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your teeth so white?


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Sep 7, 2007)

omg your teeth are white!!!and you are stunning ang your skills are sick!!!(in a good way)!!!


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow you are really pretty! If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your teeth so white?_

 
Thanks for the compliment!  I actually did something horrible to my teeth.. I went and got TWO of those 2-hour Rembrant whitening trays from the store, and did them back to back.  The next day I looked in the mirror and the enamel on my two front teeth was so damaged from all the bleach that I had two dark lines from the exposed bone running down each tooth!  I freeeeeeaked out, as you can imagine.  For the last few months, I have been using a special Sensodyne toothpaste and ACT mouthwash, both of which build the enamel back up.  Now my teeth are as good as new!  The moral of the story is.. Rembrant trays work really well, but almost TOO well


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, FREAKen GORGEOUS!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 7, 2007)

ur soo gorgeous!!! i love this look


----------



## astronaut (Sep 7, 2007)

Your makeup is FLAWLESS wow!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 7, 2007)

gorgeous, kinda like poison ivy like. reaaaaaly pretty, i must try this!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your make-up is amazing!! Everything looks good on you! I don't think I can pull off wearing such red lips but on you it looks effortless.  I'll definitely get Ablaze blush and feline e/l.


----------



## chazza (Sep 7, 2007)

those colours look amazing and effortlessly blended! how did you do your pouf?


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!!!   Your makeup looks amazing!


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 7, 2007)

Gorgeous and drools over the MAC necklace:ilike:


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 7, 2007)

absolut pretty


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it, your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## pichima (Sep 7, 2007)

you are gorgeous. gorgeous. gorgeous!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 7, 2007)

wow - so glamorous!


----------



## mia88 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are absolutely gorgeous! Looove this look!


----------



## zori (Sep 7, 2007)

You look glamorous! Gorgeous look


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks beautiful!

And you just reminded me, I need to whiten my teeth again! (I'm a smoker)


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 7, 2007)

gorgoeus!! 
I love the lip/eye color combo very prety


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 7, 2007)

whoa, that's a gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2007)

you're really gorgeous =]


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2007)

You are very pretty and I really like this eyeshadow combo.  You actually kind of look like the girl in the Wet N Wild cartoon promo below your picture.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 7, 2007)

*~*Pretty...great job!!!!*~*


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gorgeous!*


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 7, 2007)

Love it!! both eyes and lips are gorgeous.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 7, 2007)

pretty pretty!


----------



## aeryss (Sep 7, 2007)

oh .. my .......  what could i say? this is stunning, you look like a 30ties (or was it sixties? *g*) movie star!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

beautiful! i love the red lips on you.


----------



## MACisME (Sep 7, 2007)

u are too beautiful for words! i love everything.. and im obsessed with whitening trays haha


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, you are one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen, your makeup is flawless!


----------



## Caffy (Sep 7, 2007)

you look great!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy heck that is hot!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are beautiful!!! Gorgeous blending & hot lips


----------



## woopsydaissy (Sep 7, 2007)

That is so pretty! I love the shadow.


----------



## magi (Sep 7, 2007)

You look flawless - gorgeous :-o


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, you are so pretty!! Goodness and you are rawking that Russian Red!!

Love the eye combo too!! Must try this.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonkisqueen* 

 
_Thanks for the compliment! I actually did something horrible to my teeth.. I went and got TWO of those 2-hour Rembrant whitening trays from the store, and did them back to back. The next day I looked in the mirror and the enamel on my two front teeth was so damaged from all the bleach that I had two dark lines from the exposed bone running down each tooth! I freeeeeeaked out, as you can imagine. For the last few months, I have been using a special Sensodyne toothpaste and ACT mouthwash, both of which build the enamel back up. Now my teeth are as good as new! The moral of the story is.. Rembrant trays work really well, but almost TOO well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I was thinking of trying that too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 7, 2007)

you are seriously beautiful.  what did you use on your eyebrows?  they look flawless!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! you have such a beautiful face and your makeup application is flawless.Wonderful job!


----------



## KTB (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## entipy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Just WOW.


----------



## verdge (Sep 8, 2007)

suppppeeeeerrrr prettttttyyyyy!!!!


----------



## luckyme (Sep 8, 2007)

This looks perfect! I wish you would do a tutorial for it!


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow - beautiful brows and eyes - I should try something like this with my Heat/Element duo and a green eyeshadow.


----------



## Spatzchen (Sep 9, 2007)

oooohhhhhhh, I falled in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :notworthy:


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 9, 2007)

U R DROP DEAD GORGEOUS! life's not fair...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh wow, you're HOT!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

That is SO pretty!


----------



## jess1cuh (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Whoa those colors make your eyes GLOW! Gorgeous._

 
ditto! you're sooo beautiful!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

You look amazing....Would you mind telling me what e/s went where.


----------



## scorpiolover143 (Sep 10, 2007)

love this


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!  Great color choices and impeccable application!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 10, 2007)

You look gorgeous, your makeup is flawless.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Sep 11, 2007)

That has blown my mind away. WOW I'd love to see a tutorial! Please!


----------



## Shanns (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a beautiful combo on you...


----------



## Rene (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!!! U did a great job. Your makeup look FLAWLESS!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Sep 11, 2007)

sooo pretty! and pale skin looks really good on you!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

This look is so pretty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I had been looking for a way to work my green shadows into a nice eye look.  I can't wait to try this!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 12, 2007)

Gorgeous combo! especially with the red lips.  I'm intrigued with your look.  You have that classy 1940s look about you..


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 12, 2007)

beautiful eyes, i love the color combination!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 12, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

